# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh vector về trái đất

## lamerjapan

​  ​  <div style="text-align: center">*Earth - Vector Clipart*
9 EPS | + JPG Preview | 19 Mb rar​ </div>
[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a] | [replacer_a] | [replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=2207

----------


## sgtpsibin

*hình ảnh vector về trái đât!*

thanks bạn! tuy nhiên link bị die! bạn nào có thì úp lên mediafire hoặc gửi qua mail dùm mình với
[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
chân thành cám ơn

----------


## ntthu.831

Link lỗi rồi. bác up lại giùm được không???

----------

